# We have a winner!!



## Vape King South (5/4/16)

As you all know, visiting our grand opening at the Brackenhurst store gave you a chance to win a Reuleaux RX200, as well as 3 x Samsung 30Q batteries.

Vape King would like to congratulate Westley Barnardt on winning the prize.
We are sure that mod will provide you with excellent clouds!

A last big thank you to all who attended. We hope to see you soon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (5/4/16)

Congrats Westley

Was great to visit you on opening day Dale @Vape King South 
Wishing you guys all the best for the shop!

Thanks for the friendly service and all the laughs.
Always lekker

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MikeVape (7/4/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats Westley
> 
> Was great to visit you on opening day Dale @Vape King South
> Wishing you guys all the best for the shop!
> ...



Do you stock the billow 1.5mg ?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (7/4/16)

MikeVape said:


> Do you stock the billow 1.5mg ?


The what lmao


----------



## blujeenz (7/4/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> The what lmao


A new atomiser maybe, with pre-built nicotine.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MikeVape (7/4/16)

Bwahaha lol. No its the Cloud company billow 1.5 MG ejuice. An amazing flavor.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

